# Blazing fast blues-rock licks?



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's a simple lick, but it's so outside what my brain considers normal haha. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for that Robert. On my list of licks to do! That's some classic 70's rock stuff there. Also glad to see your channel doing well in subscribers!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Question: Couldn't you just bend up instead of sliding up?

Nice lick and great tone.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

SaucyJack, try it and see how it works for you. Rules are meant to be broken.


----------

